# Rumors: Naming of the coming 5DMKIII successor



## xps (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3863068

Originally this rumor came from DPreview.com forum


----------



## jrista (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Rumors from Canonwatch: Naming of the coming 5DMKIII successor*

Hmm. Just a thought. But the 18mp version of a 5D camera could use the layered sensor. If it's three layers, that would be 18x3, or 54 million photodiodes across all three layers. Canon's layered sensor for studio photography also has the IR and UV layers. I gather that those layers are not actually available for visual purposes...they are used to eliminate skin blemish data from the RGB channels. 

I think a 90mp sensor might be a bit far fetched...however, Canon has already demonstrated 9.5fps readout for a 120mp APS-H sensor. In a studio camera, a 4-5 fps rate doesn't seem unreasonable, and should be perfectly viable with a DIGIC 6+.


----------



## tayassu (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Rumors from Canonwatch: Naming of the coming 5DMKIII successor*

That rumor makes no sense to me... Why make another studio camera when you've got one in shape of the 5Ds(R) that already comes in two options? 
I also don't buy into the 18MP rumor, too less for an allround camera these days (and that is what the 5D line is about). I figure it will be ~24-28MP.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Rumors from Canonwatch: Naming of the coming 5DMKIII successor*



xps said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3863068
> 
> Originally this rumor came from DPreview.com forum



I think they'll call it Bob.


----------



## jrista (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Rumors from Canonwatch: Naming of the coming 5DMKIII successor*



kraats said:


> 28 mp that would be nice



28mp @ 8fps...that would be really nice!  I'd love to have that for birding with the 600mm.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 17, 2015)

Please link original sources in the future, which was the DPReview forum in this case.

I haven't posted this on the site because it's nonsense.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Rumors from Canonwatch: Naming of the coming 5DMKIII successor*



rfdesigner said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3863068
> ...



So, the 5DIIIB then?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 18, 2015)

It will be the : $ MKI Galt


----------



## RGF (Jul 19, 2015)

why 5DX? 10th version of what?

the 1Dx was the 10th version of the 1D (if my failing memory serves me they were 1D, 1Ds, 1D M2, 1Ds M2, 1D M3, 1D M3N, 1DS M3, 1D M4)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 19, 2015)

RGF said:


> why 5DX? 10th version of what?
> 
> the 1Dx was the 10th version of the 1D (if my failing memory serves me they were 1D, 1Ds, 1D M2, 1Ds M2, 1D M3, 1D M3N, 1DS M3, 1D M4)



It's 1D Mark II N, but anyways it's only the 9th and the X doesn't mean 10.


----------



## RGF (Jul 20, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > why 5DX? 10th version of what?
> ...



Either I miss counted or there is one additional body. I thought 1Dx meant the 10th in the series.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I haven't posted this on the site because it's nonsense.



Beat Me to it 

It sounded to me like a joke.


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2015)

RGF said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Counting actually started with the 1-series film bodies, I believe. I don't think the N version counts in the digital series, and the X absolutely means 10.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2015)

jrista said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


Not 5D-X, 5D-Spec's


----------



## Benhider (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 26, 2015)

jrista said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but where does Canon ever state the X means 10? Even on Bryan Carnathan's site he clearly states Canon makes no mention of what it means. Some say it means the crossing of the 1D and 1Ds lines, other say it means 10, but no one knows for sure. But you seem to think it "absolutely" does mean 10. And I'm just curious as to why. It makes sense to me, don't get me wrong, I have just never been able to find Canon stating exactly what it means.

Bryan's not sure here:

<The "1" means top-of-the-line, as-good-as-it-gets, #1, you're-going-to-love-it. The "D" means "Digital". And the "X" represents the "crossover" that has taken place - representing the merging of two product lines - the 1D and the 1Ds lines. The "X" also represents the Roman numeral 10, representing the 10th generation of Canon pro cameras - starting with the F1 of the 70s. Or eXtreme.>

So, which is it?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 26, 2015)

jrista said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Your belief is wrong.

EOS-1 1989
EOS-1N 1994
EOS-1N RS 1995
EOS-1V 2000
------------------------------
EOS-1D 2001
EOS-1Ds 2002
EOS-1D MkII 2004
EOS-1Ds MkII 2004
EOS-1D MkII N 2005
EOS-1D MkIII 2007
EOS-1Ds MkIII 2007
EOS-1D MkIV 2009
EOS-1DX 2012
EOS-1D C 2013


Of course the number 1 has been used for generations of Canon cameras to denote the ‘top of the line’ or pro models. Hence the F1 from ’71 the F1-n in ’76, the New F-1 in ’81, along with a few specials, and the A-1 which really was a sister line, more a top end than a ‘pro’ line with much more automation and fewer modular features than the F line. We then got much more confusion with letters and numbers, the AE-1, probably one of the best selling film cameras ever was not top of the line of pro, neither were many other '1' cameras, AE-1P, AT-1, AV-1 etc etc.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> But seriously, how long does Canon keep with the "5D Mark .." for? "5D Mark IX"? "5D Mark XIII"?
> 
> At some point it is just going to look ridiculous...
> 
> ...



Why does it start to look ridiculous? Other manufactured items have gone much higher with their mark versions.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 29, 2015)

Just think, our great grandchildren will be using an EOS 5D Mk MCMLXXIV.

They'll be needing a bigger body just to fit in the name badge!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, how long does Canon keep with the "5D Mark .." for? "5D Mark IX"? "5D Mark XIII"?
> ...



Agreed, the Olympus is only on the MkII and it is called the 'Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II'


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Agreed, the Olympus is only on the MkII and it is called the 'Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II'



I wasn't even thinking just length; the Playstation is on number 4. The iPhone is on number 6. Why would IV be such a faux pas for Canon?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, the Olympus is only on the MkII and it is called the 'Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II'
> ...



Again I agree, after all we have already had the 1D MkIV..............


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


+4 ;D


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 2, 2015)

dilbert said:


> ... Canon needs a new camera naming convention.



Would you prefer A + randomNumber? Or D + randomNumber? Or should they go with Alice and Bob?


----------

